# Could heater get too hot?



## LorRenee (Apr 18, 2012)

Hi everyone!

I'm new to the neighborhood, but I'm hoping y'all will be able to help me. I've recently obtained a betta who loves his warm tank (who wouldn't!), but he stays at the office where I work. Last night I didn't have his heater on overnight and came into the office at 8 this morning to find a cold tank (72 F) and an unhappy fish. Eek! He wouldn't look at me for a while until it got back up to 78 F and he perked up. 

So I figured I'd leave his heater on this time. Now, I work from 8am-5pm and he's at the office all by himself until I'm back in for my shift. 

I use the Hydor Slim Heater (the small circular one) and throughout the day it seemed to stay under 80. I'm slightly worried that it'll simply continue to heat the water up to an uncomfortable temperature and I'll come back to a lifeless fish. (Granted, I'm also guessing the office got a bit chilly overnight, so having the heater on may help prevent the temp from dropping too low? I know I'm always walking in wondering why it's so cold and have to get a coffee to warm up.)

For those who use these heaters, what are your experiences with them?

Any other suggestions would be helpful, thank you!

Edit: He has a 2 1/2 gallon tank with no filter (yet. Still deciding if I'll get one.)


----------



## lilyth88 (Mar 15, 2012)

What kind of heater do you have? Generally the good ones turn off when they reach a certain temperature. Either an internal one or one you set.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

They wont keep heating the water nonstop as long as its on, they will automatically stop warming up the tank when they reach a certain degree. and then when the temperature drops again it will heat it to an optimal temperature


----------



## EvilVOG (Nov 23, 2011)

Those mini "preset" heaters raise the water temp to 4 degrees or so higher than room temp. However, if your tank is in a warm spot... well 4 degrees above 80 is too hot, and then throw in a warm day and it could top 100 degrees!

If your tank held steady at 78 all day with the heater on, just leave it and it should be fine.


----------



## lilyth88 (Mar 15, 2012)

84 isn't *too* hot. But large changes in a short period can be harmful.


----------



## LorRenee (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks everyone! It sure helped take a bit of stress off knowing that he should be fine (if not cozy and comfortable).


----------



## wystearya (Sep 27, 2010)

I have a pre-set heater and it does not do 4 degrees above room temp.. It stays at about 76-78, reguardless of the room temperature. It turns off when it is warm and only comes on when needed.


----------



## EvilVOG (Nov 23, 2011)

wystearya said:


> I have a pre-set heater and it does not do 4 degrees above room temp.. It stays at about 76-78, reguardless of the room temperature. It turns off when it is warm and only comes on when needed.


move it to a warmer spot and check. mine on my desk kept a steady 78. when i moved it to the shelf above the planted tank with the hot lights it jumped to the 90's. when i unplug the heater it drops back to the temp of the shelf, 80 degrees.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Evilvog, the tank won't be under any powerful lights so I think the betta should be fine lol.


----------

